# Network Activity Monitor



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-hey guys do you know a good tool in monitoring all user activity on a network? preferably free of course:grin:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.ethereal.com/
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10925-6045855.html?tag=nl.e118


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-how about a tool to monitor websites visited, emails sent or chats....


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> http://www.ethereal.com/


By the way, a small blurb. Ethereal has been renamed WireShark and is now available here. Ethereal.com still has it available for download, but not an up-to-date version.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I did not know this. When did this happen?
BTW thanks for the update.


----------

